# Using snowshoes



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

When you use snowshoes do you walk all the way into your calling spot before taking them off or do you take them off a 100 or so yrds before your spot?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Depends on conditions.Snow depth,noise,etc.Most of the time though,if I need em to get there,they are on all the way.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

same as DuckP. i don't always take mine off even though i know i should. it's cost me a few times when one comes from behind and i have to turn around


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I always take them off while hunting, usually take em off about 20 yards before I sit down to call depending on snow depth.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

With practice you can learn a 'controlled fall' that leaves you with a very stable position to shoot from using the s shoes as sticks if the need suddenly arises.
Also they can serve as great 'sticks' when you get to your calling spot.Remove and cross them resting the rifle in the middle or set one on each side of you as a blind and slide the rifle into the hole in front of where your feet go.You'll be surprised if you give it a try.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

never would have thought of snow shoes being used as a gun rest. Makes sense though lots of time the snow is too deep to see the coyote through the scope with the bipod and a guy has to use his knees as a rest. Good tip :thumb:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh they are a hassle but if you need them,I use them as much as possible.I often sit on one to stay higher and dryer.Often use one to rest my e-caller on-certain types of e-callers(most foxpros or any with a sling)can hang on them so they are 'up' higher and your remote works better and,if you're inclined to use a cheap decoy,you can hang a flag or feather from them.
Useful as they can be,I'd sure be happy to have a break next year and be able to hunt all winter without them.The last 2 years have been brutal-on me and on the shoes.I think about everyone I hunted with this year wore something out,be it bindings or shoes.A few,I won't mention names,even busted one  .


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I typically wear them all the way to my stand location before i take them off. I usually don't take them off before I get there because i usually run into something like; Oh that hill looks better, when i get to the next hill, oh that hill looks even better and if I would have taken them off at the first hill i'd be using a lot of extra energy walking through all the snow. So you're best bet with high snow is just keep them on until you get ready to sit down. Then I usually lay or sit on them. If i'm prone, one goes under my bipod on my gun and other goes under my body. If I'm doing a spot and stock i'll leave the snow shoes on as long as i can until i can't get any lower in the snow and they become a hindrance, then i lay them one on top of the other and put my rifle on top and use it as a sled.

Only thing I broke this year was a set of bindings, good thing Fallguy was there with his bag of goodies to fix me up, or i would have been a one wheeled wonder all the way back to the truck.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

speaking of Fallguy??? did he sell his guns and join a monestary??


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nah, last I heard he was running to the East coast with plans to just turn around and run to the West coast when he got there.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah, he says he can out run a coyote now or something. He's running 21-24 miles just about every time he runs, stupid Ultra.

xdeano


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> same as DuckP. i don't always take mine off even though i know i should. it's cost me a few times when one comes from behind and i have to turn around


man dosnt that make you feel like a clown? i feel like the darn yotes laughin at me! then again i am prob more of a clutz than most! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter no I am still around and kicking. Got busy this spring and early summer training for an ultramarathon. Between running, coaching track,and teaching I was busy guy.

I usually wear my snowshoes all the way in. If I lay prone I just keep them on...my bindings flex 180s or whatever.

xdeano...that little repair kit really helped that day didn't it? Not bad for a little bag that clips to my binocular strap. Kind of like having a spare tire on your car.


----------

